# Help Me Plan A Summer Trip!



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Morocco is close to europe, just 8km. And you'll feel a bit of africa too. Plus morocco has a lot to offer. And you can stay at my parents pension if you arrive!


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Depends...
> 
> How long are you planning to stay in Europe? 4 weeks? 6 weeks?
> 
> ...


1) 2-4 weeks
2) Old cities with history and old architecture, modern architecture as well as small and nice villiages.
3)train, dont know how much renting a car would be for couple hundred kilometres.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

sk said:


> well, i can recommend the following "plans"...
> 1) central europe
> (austria ,czech republic ,hungary,slovakia)
> their capitals are so close to each other,i did the budapest-vienna trip a few times just to have a coffee in vienna and walk.
> ...


I like the classics of central europe, but i dont think I'm ready for that (always gotta get ur history together before visiting places like this)
and WOW, east meditterenian is a dream vacation, too much $$ for me


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> Yet another shameless self-promotion thread? The only one who really wants to help here is [email protected] Guys, you can't help rapid by promoting you're hometown/region it makes it even harder for him to decide.
> 
> Rapid, additionally to [email protected]'s questions we also need to know your calculated budget for your trip.


lets say 2000 per person (im a uni student, give me a break!)


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Soufian said:


> Morocco is close to europe, just 8km. And you'll feel a bit of africa too. Plus morocco has a lot to offer. And you can stay at my parents pension if you arrive!


are u serious, would they let me stay with them? im not a big fan of hotels...i want the authentic experience


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

If you stay for four weeks and want to travel around as much as possible I recommend an Interrail ticket (for people living in Europe) or Eurail (for people living outside Europe). website


----------



## Engels (Sep 28, 2005)

If you are coming to Europe then you must visit London as you can see it much cheaper that people usually assume + it has so much to offer Old & New. 
England has quite a lot to offer outside of London too, and the summer is always the best time to visit as there is so much going on. 

I'd really recommend Amsterdam too it's a beautiful city with a very differnet pace of life to many cities (that doesn't mean slow)- Holland must be the only place where people assume you own a biycle.


----------



## R.E-S (Mar 19, 2006)

I suggests Greece, Lebanon and Malaysia. The best trips I had in my life!
Greece for old history!
Malaysia for modernity!
Lebanon mixture of old history, modernity and culture!

Kuala Lumpur (Malaysian Capital)



Beautiful Beirut (Lebanese Capital)





Beautiful Greece


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Rapid said:


> 1) 2-4 weeks
> 2) Old cities with history and old architecture, modern architecture as well as small and nice villiages.
> 3)train, dont know how much renting a car would be for couple hundred kilometres.


I would definitely go for 4 weeks, especially if it's your first time in Europe. If you get cheap flights, Eurail passes and stay in hostels 2000-2500 Euro should be enough per person.

My 2 route suggestions:

1. (northern route)
London -> Paris -> Brussels -> Amsterdam -> Berlin -> Prague -> Vienna -> Budapest

2. (southern route)
Barcelona -> Nice/Monaco -> Milano -> Florence -> Rome -> Venice -> Vienna -> Munich


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

I have an atlas which has special touristic routes in it. 

Some proposals

*Portugal *

Length in kilometres: 1250
Days: 14-16
Main places to go: Lissabon, Sintra, Batalha, Coimbra, Porto, Brage, Vila Real, Evora, Evora, Beja, Faro, Sagres, Setubal, Lissabon

* Italy+Croatia *

Now this is a wonderful tour

Days: 20-27
Main places to go: Dubrovik, Korcula, Split, Trogir,Zadar, Rijeka, Pula, Rovinj, Venice, Bologna, Florence, (maybe Pisa or Lucca), Siena, Rome, Naples

Some proposals from myself.

Maybe you could visit Spain for 4 weeks in summer. Remember it is very, very hot.

You could start in Malaga and travel Andulusia for a week, maybe add some days of laying at the beach. Than travel to Madrid and visit Madrid itself, Segovia and Toledo. Than go to Barcelona and enjoy the city and the beaches.


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

^^
if you do that, don't skip Morocco or Gibraltar


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

@ Rapid, sure you can. It's an public pension. But we'll charge 20 dirhams(thats like 2 euro's )


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

I did in the summer 2000 a 1 month and a half travel in 4 contintent with a Round The World ticket.
i use Star Alliance with Singapore, Korean, Lufthansa, Ansett, New Zealand.

of course i didn't travelled in Europe...

our operative flights was:

Milano-Singapore
Singapore-Hong Kong
Hong Kong-Sydney
Sydney-Blue Mountains-Sydney
Sydney-Auckland
Auckland-Rarotonga (Cook Islands)
Rarotonga-Aitutaki-Rarotonga*
Rarotonga-Papeete (French Polynesia)
Papeete-Moorea*
Moorea-Bora Bora*
Bora Bora-Rangiroa*
Rangiroa-Papeete*
Papeete-Los Angeles
Los Angeles-Flagstaff-Los Angeles*
Los Angeles-Frankfurth
Frankfurth-Milano

(except the flight with the "*" all the others are in the Round The World ticket)

the RTW ticketa are perfect for a long travell, or for a continent hop.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> If you stay for four weeks and want to travel around as much as possible I recommend an Interrail ticket (for people living in Europe) or Eurail (for people living outside Europe). website


sounds kool, i checked out the Eurail prices. anyone know how much a car rental would be?


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Soufian said:


> @ Rapid, sure you can. It's an public pension. But we'll charge 20 dirhams(thats like 2 euro's )


wow, a bit pricy there.// :hahaha:


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I would definitely go for 4 weeks, especially if it's your first time in Europe. If you get cheap flights, Eurail passes and stay in hostels 2000-2500 Euro should be enough per person.
> 
> My 2 route suggestions:
> 
> ...


come again? hostels 200-2500, sorry, please explain first, and beat me later for my ignorance


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Forza Raalte said:


> I have an atlas which has special touristic routes in it.
> 
> Some proposals
> 
> ...


the spain one sounds pretty good, especially in addition to soufian's gibralter and morroco proposal!


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Well, let's make a rough calculation:

Eurailpass youth (1 month): 634 Us-$
night in a hostel, lowest category: let's say 20 US-$ on average x 30 nights = roundabout 600 Us-$
daily expenses (food, some museums, some seat reservations in trains, small souvenirs etc.): let's say 30 Us-$ x 31 days = roundabout 930 US-$ 

all-in-all: roughly 2200 US-$ for one month in Europe + flight from/to your hometown + travel insurance

This is probably a pessimistic calculation already. Of course you can save the expenses by choosing very cheap hostels or better join the hospitality-club. Also the daily expenses will vary from place to place. For example London is very expensive, but the national museums there are free .


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Rapid said:


> come again? hostels 200-2500, sorry, please explain first, and beat me later for my ignorance


2000-2500 Euro for the entire trip per person (flights + Eurail passes + hostels + food + other things)


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Come to Barcelona and Spain: rich history, amazing landscapes, good weather, etc. You are invited!!

Barcelona beaches, last Sunday:
Barcelona skyline and beaches, last Sunday 9/4/2006:







































































































































:wink2:
Enjoy them!!


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

If you want beaches, look no further than Hellas/Grecia/Greitchenland/Greece!
over 9 thousand Islands! And Stunning historical sites toped with 5 star tourist infrastructures...


----------



## SGoico (Sep 5, 2005)

Rapid said:



> 1) 2-4 weeks
> 2) Old cities with history and old architecture, modern architecture as well as small and nice villiages.
> 3)train, dont know how much renting a car would be for couple hundred kilometres.


Eurorail + youth hostels, then. Places you can't miss: 

Madrid - Barcelona - Florence - Rome - Vienna - Salzsburg - Prague - Berlin - Amsterdam - Brugge - Paris - London - Edinburgh


----------



## Muyangguniang (Sep 6, 2004)

go to the Costa Brava/Costa Dorada in Spain(Catalunya)!!!!
For beaches go to Lloret de Mar or Tossa de Mar or Malgrat de mar(lloret and Malgrat are also discotheques towns ) and after that you can go to Barcelona to visit the 3th beautiful city in europe (after Paris and London)


----------

